# When I wake up after I die.....



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

When I wake up after I die, I want to open my eyes and see all these dogs looking down at me. One of them will be Kaiser. Sent him over the rainbow bridge Feb 17 2021.

Hardest thing I have ever done, and I'm going to keep this post short before I start crying.

Miss you, big guy. See you soon.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

soon but not too soon, please


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I hope all my dogs get along before I get there 
Heaven will be beautiful!


----------

